# Browning Hi Power Clone FEG(pjk-9hp)



## topcityres

Hello all,

I have an old Browning hi power clone. (9mm Luger) It's a FEG pjk-9hp Hungarian made. It's really a nice gun. It shoots just a tad high with the fixed sights, but is a reliable tool no question. 

My question is this. I have heard and read that I could swap parts out on this gun with any real Browning high power parts. Is this true? Most notably, the parts I'm interested in are the trigger assembly, possibly the sights if they can be removed, the barrel, recoil spring, and the grip plates. 

I have the opportunity to buy a 17 rd magazine for a Browning high power, I just want to know if it will fit in my particular gun before I purchase it. Currently I have only one magazine and it holds 12. I can squeeze 13 in there but its pretty tight and don't see the need to force it. 

Anyway I'd really appreciate anyone's insight to these questions, but especially the magazine and trigger parts questions. 
I've read and searched some info on the web and found conflicting stories, so maybe you guys can straighten this out. 

Thanks.


----------



## Brass

Take a look at this The FÉG Hi-Power Blog: "Decoding the FÉG Hi-Power" by JayPee


----------



## topcityres

Brass said:


> Take a look at this The FÉG Hi-Power Blog: "Decoding the FÉG Hi-Power" by JayPee


Thank you man!


----------



## berettatoter

I had one of those a few years back. It was a nice shooter for the money, kinda wish I still had it.:smt076


----------



## Jack2427

Any mag that is made for the Hi Power will fit your FEG copy.


----------



## Scorpion8

I had one of those and it was a well-made clone, although it didn't fit the hand as well as an original HiPower does. Still, very good gun for the money.


----------



## Ascension

There are 2 versions and I have owned both. If it's the one with the large lug at the bottom of the barrel like a Browning then most all the Browning parts will interchange . There is a later version that uses the S&W opp system and does not have the lug on those many of the parts are different.
Mags will interchange though on both.
Lots of info on these pistols here>
http://feghp.blogspot.com/2013/06/decoding-feg-hi-power.html


----------



## mike9905

Just my .02. I own several Browning HP pistols and a PJK-9HP. The grip screw hole on the FEG is slightly off and the grips do not interchange with Browning grips. The pistol is visually identical to a rowel hammer HP. I have never tried to swap parts other than magazines, which interchange.


----------

